# BMW extending Warranty 2 items



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I've recently received two letters from BMW extending warranty on my 2014 328d. The first was for NOx sensors, which now are warrantied for 10 years/120,000 miles. The next is for the "bolts for the electric motor of the power steering gear'. Also now warrantied for 10 years/120,000 miles.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

glangford said:


> I've recently received two letters from BMW extending warranty on my 2014 328d. The first was for NOx sensors, which now are warrantied for 10 years/120,000 miles. The next is for the "bolts for the electric motor of the power steering gear'. Also now warrantied for 10 years/120,000 miles.


Interesting. I got a recall letter for the steering gear. I must have missed where it extended to 10/120k. I did not receive a letter for the NOx sensor. Would you mind sending a photo of that if you have it handy?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll try later today. What year/model d do you have. I did not get a recall on the steering gear. I'm a 2014 328d. (early model year 2014 build).


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

glangford said:


> I'll try later today. What year/model d do you have. I did not get a recall on the steering gear. I'm a 2014 328d. (early model year 2014 build).


I am a 2014 328d as well.


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

I also own a 2014 328d.

I had my NOx sensors replaced at 57k, under warranty at 7 years or 70k miles, but I had to fight with the dealer for it because only the CARB states qualified for warranty replacement of these sensors. 

Would love to see the letter you received as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll have to get the letter scanned or take a pic of it. Mine actually had mine fail just a couple of days ago. I was driving home and the yellow engine symbol came on. I plugged carly in and ran a diagnosis and the NOx sensors came up. Went to the dealer yesterday and they were replaced, free of charge. I only had 48k miles on my car. Glad they failed now though.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

glangford said:


> I'll have to get the letter scanned or take a pic of it. Mine actually had mine fail just a couple of days ago. I was driving home and the yellow engine symbol came on. I plugged carly in and ran a diagnosis and the NOx sensors came up. Went to the dealer yesterday and they were replaced, free of charge. I only had 48k miles on my car. Glad they failed now though.


That would be wonderful if you could get a picture of it.


----------

